# Top 10 Soundkarten/Boxen: Logitech Z-5500 Digital vor X-Fi-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Top 10 Soundkarten/Boxen: Logitech Z-5500 Digital vor X-Fi-Serie gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Top 10 Soundkarten/Boxen: Logitech Z-5500 Digital vor X-Fi-Serie


----------



## Mentor501 (18. April 2009)

Das Edifier ist von all den aufgeführten Systemen mit Abstand das beste.
An PC Systemen ist nur Teufel besser, aber die kann man leider nur unter teufel.de kaufen womit sie nicht beim Preisvergleich auftauchen.

Und die Leute die sich ein Logitech System zulegen sind selber schuld!
Man sollte sich vorher lieber informieren, dann wüsste man das diese nicht nur viel zu überteuert sind sondern auch (im Vergleich zu den anderen  Sys) absolut grottig klingen.


----------



## DerDriver (18. April 2009)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> ... Man sollte sich vorher lieber informieren, dann wüsste man das diese nicht nur viel zu überteuert sind sondern auch (im Vergleich zu den anderen  Sys) absolut grottig klingen.



und die wären z.B. ??


----------



## Dio (18. April 2009)

@ Mentor

Hast du alle 3 selber getestet oder ist das jetzt nur wieder dieses Geblubber wie es auf CB die Runde macht?


----------



## PontifexM (18. April 2009)

ich bin mit der nummer eins mehr als zufrieden ,und das schon mehrere jahre  dank an die schweizer.


----------



## EGThunder (18. April 2009)

Creative kann ich für Spieler vollkommen verstehen, wobei EAX auch nicht mehr soviel genutzt wird. Für User die eher Musik hören und Blu-ray/DVD schauen wollen, kann ich eher Auzentech oder ASUS (Xonar) empfehlen.

Ich weiß wovon ich spreche, da ich bis vor knapp 1 Monat selber über drei Jahre eine X-Fi XtremeMusic im Einsatz hatte und nun mit meiner ASUS Xonar DX besser bedient bin.

Bei Boxen finde ich Logitech gar nicht so schlecht, habe davon nen 2.1 System an meinem Fernseher und hört sich wirklich gut an. Für PC bin ich absoluter Teufel Fan und auch User. 

EG


----------



## looka (18. April 2009)

Alles Kinderkacke

Ich hab nen Pioneer VSX-415 an den JBL SCS 178 und ner X-Fi Xtreme Gamer Fatal1ty Pro, das klingt genial
PC per Klinke/Chinch, TV per LWL (BOSE dig. Sat. Rec.), Wii per Chinch usw...
Fernsehen vom Feinsten
Sogar Werbung hat 5.1 -.-


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (18. April 2009)

Mentor501 schrieb:


> Und die Leute die sich ein Logitech System zulegen sind selber schuld!



Du meinst, sie sind selbst schuld, einen genialen Klang zu haben?
Ein Kumpel hat das Z-5500 und das klingt einfach nur Hammer!


----------



## ileups (18. April 2009)

@ Mentor

Ich bin deiner Meinung, dass bei dieser "Preisvergleich Hitparade" leider Anbieter wie Teufel vertriebsbedingt schlecht wegkommen. Ich hab selber ein Teufel System hab aber bei meinem Bruder eben dieses System von Logitch hören können (ich bin kein Profi) und das klingt sehr gut.
Ganz abgesehen von der Klangcharakteristik des Raumes und deinen persönlichen Vorlieben welche Frequenzbereiche du stärker hervorhebst klingt jedes Boxenset in ein und demselben Raum gut oder schlecht, wenn du schon deinen Subwoofer an den falschen oder aber richtigen Platz stellst. Deswegen sind Tests, die sich mit Boxen und deren klang beschäftigen immer mit dem nötigen Abstand zu betrachten. Wichtig ist die Dinger im eigenen Heim auszuprobieren und das bietet Teufel ja an. 
Aber es ist wie immer; Pauschalaussagen taugen nichts.

Schönen Samstag


----------



## FortunaGamer (18. April 2009)

Die Z-5500 ist so was von alt. Aber trotzdem so beliebt. Der Preis von der anlage ich ist auch nicht schlecht für so ein gutes System.


----------



## marcusK (18. April 2009)

es ist echt schwierig sich zu entscheiden wenn es um das klangbild geht.

Test: Edifier S550 - 08.04.2009 - ComputerBase

Test: Teufel Concept E 400 - 13.04.2009 - ComputerBase

oder eben unter ander auch die LT Z5500. preislich ist es diese. nur wenn man teufel schon hatte
und auf der suche nach was vergleichbaren ist. landet man trotz alle dem wieder bei teufel.

da weiß man was man hat.


----------



## The_Rock (18. April 2009)

Musik ist bekanntlich Geschmacksache. Das selbe gilt auch für den Boxenkauf. Das Teufel Set macht ganz gut BUMM BUMM, das stimmt.

Ich fand den Klang der Logitech Boxen aber angenehmer. Ist nicht so "krass" auf  Bass ausgelegt, und wirkt viel homogener. Aber das sieht wie gesagt jeder anders.
Ich hab mir jedenfalls das Z-5500 gekauft und habs nicht bereut. Der dazugehörige Decoder ist auch brauchbar.

P.S.: Ich benutz das System allerdings nur für Spiele und Filme. Für Musik sind alle PC Boxen nur bedingt geeignet 

Edit: Die neuen Teufel und das Edifier hab ich allerdings noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. April 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Musik ist bekanntlich Geschmacksache. Das selbe gilt auch für den Boxenkauf. Das Teufel Set macht ganz gut BUMM BUMM, das stimmt.
> 
> Ich fand den Klang der Logitech Boxen aber angenehmer. Ist nicht so "krass" auf  Bass ausgelegt, und wirkt viel homogener. Aber das sieht wie gesagt jeder anders.
> Ich hab mir jedenfalls das Z-5500 gekauft und habs nicht bereut. Der dazugehörige Decoder ist auch brauchbar.
> ...



Die PC-Boxen wären schon einigermaßen für Musik geeignet,allerdings ist der Schwachpunkt das es nicht so richtig klingt die Technik im Pc und meist auch der Verstärker im Subwoofer.Der ist nicht sonderlich perfekt darauf ausgelegt Musik originalgetreu wiederzugeben.Richtige High-End -Verstärker kosten nicht umsonst 900€ und aufwärts.


----------



## The_Rock (18. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Die PC-Boxen wären schon einigermaßen für Musik geeignet,allerdings ist der Schwachpunkt das es nicht so richtig klingt die Technik im Pc und meist auch der Verstärker im Subwoofer.Der ist nicht sonderlich perfekt darauf ausgelegt Musik originalgetreu wiederzugeben.Richtige High-End -Verstärker kosten nicht umsonst 900€ und aufwärts.



Das meinte ich nicht (ist aber logischerweise auch ein Faktor)
Klar klingen "echte" Verstärker besser. Hat -wie du richtig erkannt hast- natürlich auch seinen Preis 

Was mir aber vor allem fehlt sind die Mitteltöne. Bei Techno u.ä. Musik fällt das zwar nicht so auf, bei Rock/Meta usw. kommt das schon deutlicher zum Vorschein.
Jedes (PC-)Sat+Sub System wird dieses Manko haben. Die kleinen Sat-Membrane können einfach keine gescheiten Mitteltöne wiedergeben. Der Sub ist dafür auch nicht optimal.

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass man von solchen Systemen "Ohrenkrebs" bekommt. Ich hab selbst jahrelang auf nem PC System Musik gehört. Für den Preis klingt das auch schon sehr ordentlich


----------



## Jakopo (18. April 2009)

Ich hab auch das Z-5500 seit drei Jahren und bin mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. April 2009)

Beim PC ist mir der Klang wurscht! 
hab noch die 7700 7.1 Analog ^^

Aber beim Blu-ray gucken nicht, 
da ich die niemals über den PC schauen werde, 
warte ich auf meinen

 *Onkyo 607 **neu erst ab Ende April*  (reicht!)
und die 
*Teufel**_Concept_S_Set1_5.1_schwarz* (evtl. gleich 7.1) 
*freu* SAW I-V unrated in Surround 
Grüße! *
*


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Die PC-Boxen wären schon einigermaßen für Musik geeignet,allerdings ist der Schwachpunkt das es nicht so richtig klingt die Technik im Pc und meist auch der Verstärker im Subwoofer.Der ist nicht sonderlich perfekt darauf ausgelegt Musik originalgetreu wiederzugeben.Richtige High-End -Verstärker kosten nicht umsonst 900€ und aufwärts.




Das kann man nicht so stehen lassen, wir sind heutzutage bereits so weit in der Elektronik, dass es in der Verstärkertechnik nur minimale Unterschiede gibt (Röhrenverstärker ausgenommen), ein Verstärker für 900€ lohnt sich daher meiner Meinung nach nicht, denn man kann auch locker einen Verstärker für die Hälfte nehmen und den Rest dann in bessere Boxen investieren, das merkt man dann wesentlich deutlicher den Unterschied als wie wenn man einen solch teuren Verstärker nimmt.

Früher in der Anfangszeit der Halbleitertechnik mag es zwar noch so gewesen sein, dass man Unterschiede hören konnte, aber heutzutage hängt das von ein paar Faktoren ab, wie der Verstärker "klingt", die werden aber vom Hersteller durch verschiedene Verschaltungen erzielt, ein einfacher Transistorverstärker klingt einfach nicht, falls dieser "klingt", dann ist er defekt.


Meiner Meinung nach ist der Trend zu diesen winzigen Lautsprechern das Problem bei diesen Systemen, dadurch, dass die Lautsprecher so klein sind können diese Frequenzen von etwa 300Hz nicht mehr richtig darstellen, um dies zu kompensieren wird der Subwoofer für solch hohe Frequenzen missbraucht, was einfach nicht gut klingt, denn dadurch wird dieser ortbar, was nicht passieren würde wenn dieser nur bis 80-120Hz spielt.


----------



## g.Status (18. April 2009)

Wenn man 5.1-Sound am PC haben will,dann kommt man nicht am Z5500 Vorbei.
Ein Kollege hat es und die Bässe & Soundqaulität sind mehr als nur gut!


----------



## chieftec999 (18. April 2009)

Hab vor ein paar Wochen ein Z-5500 auf Ebay für 151€ ersteigert und somit einen 100er gespart  Bin voll zufrieden damit, der tiefe und brutale Bass mit 33Hz gefällt mir auch sehr . 
Natürlich würde ich gerne das neue Concept E 400 von Teufel (32Hz) und das Edifier mal testen um alle zu vergleichen, weil ich jetzt nicht sagen kann was das beste von den drei ist


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2009)

Sicher, dass der Subwoofer bis 33Hz geht?


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Sicher, dass der Subwoofer bis 33Hz geht?



33Hz ist für einen Subwoofer kein besonderer Wert.20HZ wäre okay bis gut.Übrigens wäre es sinnvoll den Subwoofer bei ner leistung von 33 Hz in die Raumecke zu stellen,durch die Raumakustik verstärkt sich im unteren Frequenzbereich so die DB zahl.(Lautstärke)


----------



## rebel4life (18. April 2009)

Übertreiben sollte es man aber nicht, denn wenn es dröhnt, dann klingt es nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. April 2009)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Übertreiben sollte es man aber nicht, denn wenn es dröhnt, dann klingt es nicht wirklich gut.



Sicher,die beste Position mußte schon ausprobieren.Insbesondere für den eigenen Geschmack in sachen Klang.Manchmal ist weniger extremer Tiefbass durchaus angenehmer.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. April 2009)

Watt wird hier wieder fürn unfug verzapft....

die HZ zahl sind nicht die leistung die der Woofer kann, nen Lautsprecher hat keine leistung sondern eine Belastbarkeit und das hat nix mit der hz zahl zu tun. 

Zudem sind 33hz schon assig tief ..... und ich bezweifel ehrlich gesagt das es nen 20cm woofer schaft so tief zu kommen, das is von der membranfläche schon nen kunststück. Viele Woofer spiele so bis 40hz runter und das sind schon tiefe derbe bässe.  
Was mein vorredner da fürn unfug verzapft von wegen 20hz wären gut. Also 20 HZ liegt in nem bereich den ein Mensch schon kaum mehr wahrnemen kann und ist schon fast infraschall ... wer behauptet 20hz wären erst gut für nen woofer der hat noch NIE in seinem leben nen 20hz tiefen ton gehört .... Denn diese frequenz sorgt für ein unwohlsein, und bereitet angstzustände ( das ist kein Witz !!! ) 

Geschweige denn nen 33hz ton denn das ist für so nen miniwoofer physikalisch gesehen kaum bis garnicht möglich, wer die freq angaben glaubt der tut mir leid. Aber evt meinen die 33hz bei ner -24db flanke. 

Nur mal als vergleich, ich habn richtigen Subwoofer der auf 18hz runterkommt. Der hat ein Volumen von 280Liter ! Drinnen sitzen 2!!! 38Cm Woofer. DAs nen Subwoofer von Bell Systems gepaart mit Cervin Wega Neodym Woofer, preis liegt hier bereit bei über 1500€ .... Und ich sag euch damit hab ich unser Haus teilweise kaputt gemacht ( risse in der Wände, Glasscheiben in der Tür locker weils den kit zerbrösselt hat ) 
Auserdem und jetz kommt damit ein bass von 30HZ sich entfallten brauch man schon gute 3-4 Meter damit sich der bass überhaupt entfalten kann  ( Prinzip Hornlautsprecher, die besitzen einen schallweg von meist über 2meter um mit einen 16cm speaker auf 40hz runter zu kommen ) Ma ganz abgesehen davon das ich über 800Watt RMS leistung bei 4ohm in den Woofer reindonnern muss damit ich so bestialische bässe bekomme. Und das ist lebensgefährlich sogar da so tiefe und laute bässe die luft aus der lunge drücken und man ersticken würde wenn man sowas in nem kleinen Raum befeuert. Ich hab für meine exsessiven Musiksessions eigens nen 150qm² raum. So damit sich jetz net die leuts denken ich laber irgend nen scheis daher. Hier mal nen Bild von meinem Bell Woofer der auf 18hz abgestimmt ist ( allerdings NUR möglich in nem raum größer als 100qm² ) 
http://i42.tinypic.com/29268b6.jpg

Und hier mal nen Bild von meiner Anlage ( mit ner ingesamt leistung von 3500Watt RMS ! saugt dafür aber auch gute 5KW aus der Steckdose ) Ich bin Musiker und das ist meine Anlage zum Musizieren quasi.
Hier sieht man die 3 Verstärker die nötig sind 
http://i44.tinypic.com/2yts2rs.jpg
Und hier die Boxenwand ( sind nich alle angeschlossen, die boxen links rechts mit den 6*25ern. Die obendrüber mit den 38er und Horn, und die Transmissionline mit den 30er und den mittelhochton horn  dann der 48CM Woofer, und der Bell Woofer mit den 2*38ern ) 
http://i41.tinypic.com/jfuvkw.jpg 
Was ich eigentlich damit zeigen möchte, is der riesige aufwand und platz den man brauch um 20HZ töne sauber und detailgetreu wiederzugeben.
Geschweige den 33hz ( auf 30HZ ist meine Anlage im zimmer abgestimmt und das bestimmt nicht mit nem Subwooferchen ) Ich hab hier zb nen Bose Bandpass woofer vom AM3 set ( 80er jhre als bose noch gut war ) da drinne sizten 2*18er, durch eine bestimmte technik sind damit grade mal 35hz möglich, und wenn man den Bose mit nem teufel vergleich wird einem gleich klar das der Teufel oder Logitech billig rotz dagegen is. Und nen brüllwürfel System kann nie was taugen. Pyhsikalisch bedingt haben die immer engpässe und können nicht linear spielen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. April 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Was mir aber vor allem fehlt sind die Mitteltöne. Bei Techno u.ä. Musik fällt das zwar nicht so auf, bei Rock/Meta usw. kommt das schon deutlicher zum Vorschein.
> Jedes (PC-)Sat+Sub System wird dieses Manko haben. Die kleinen Sat-Membrane können einfach keine gescheiten Mitteltöne wiedergeben. Der Sub ist dafür auch nicht optimal.



Man kann es aber zumindest versuchen...
Meine alten 200DM Creative-Böxchen sollten eigentlich extrem schlecht in Sachen HiFi abschneiden, aber solange ich sie nicht zuweit aufdrehe (was ich auch gar nicht will - das ist n PC, nicht ne Diskoanlage für die Nachbarn) brauchen sie sich in Sachen Homogenität definitiv nicht vor nem Z5450 (5500 konnte ich noch nicht mir gut bekannter Musik probehören) zu verstecken und Logitechs iPod-Topmodell X-Fi Elite hat, obwohl es als eigentlich-2.0-System beste Chancen hätte, es besser zu machen, eine Mitteltonlücke, in der halbe Titel platzfinden.
Imho liegt das Problem aber auch bei den Testern, die schlichtweg nicht zu Kritik in der Lage sind - wer bei einer Anlage unter 3000€ keine Schwachpunkte findet, hat nicht gründlich genug getestet.
Aber man findet seitenweise Tests, in denen ein lauter (nicht guter, nicht klangvoller, nicht differenzierter und schon gar nicht Tief-) Bass begeistert gefeiert wird und die auch bei hohen Pegeln noch nicht quietschenden Hochtöner gelobt werden.
Wenn mans dann mal probehört, stellt man genau das fest, was zu erwarten war: N paar schwache Satelliten, die so auch als 40€ Stereoboxen verkaufbar wären, die keinen unteren Mitteltonbereich haben, im Hochtonbereich abschneiden und dazwischen alles andere als originalgetreu sind, werden mit einem Reflex-Bass gekoppelt, der seine 100Hz Resonanzfrequenz tatsächlich bis ans andere Ende der Stadt vermitteln kann, aber weder die ihm übertragenen Mitteltöne wiedergibt (lieber Mono als gar keinen Ton) und der auch wirklich erst dann fühlbar ist, wenn er auf Polizei-muss-gar-nicht-angerufen-werden-die-hören-das-selbst Pegel aufgedreht ist.

Ändern tut sich das erst einigermaßen mit "billigen" versucht-HiFi-zu-sein-Systemen in der >500€ Preisklasse, aber unterhalb davon gibts ab 100€ aufwärts in erster Linie eins: Mehr Krach. Aber keine Verbesserung im Klang.


----------



## EGThunder (18. April 2009)

Irgendwie driften wir gerade ab vom Thema PC-Sound.  Ich meine welcher wirkliche Audio Liebhaber hört auf nem PC Musik? Ich denke so gut wie keiner, weil allein das vorhanden DVD/CD-Laufwerk gar nicht an die Qualität kommt die ein wirklich guter CD-Spieler bietet.

Für den "normalen" PC-User der am PC spielt und DVD's schaut reichen die genannten Boxen-System vollkommen aus.

EG


----------



## Gast12348 (18. April 2009)

Was ein Humbug, ein DVD Laufwerk im PC gibt die digitalen daten die es von der scheibe abliest weiter an die Soundkarte, da isses sowas von papegal wie gut das LAufwerk ist die digitalen daten bleiben immer gleich ( wobei PC Laufwerke über ne bessere Fehlerkorrektur verfügen ) Und ich bekenne mich, an meinen Anlagen die man durchaus wirklich HI Fidely nennen darf hab ich den PC mit X-FI angeschlossen, dank gscheiter Burr Brown DAC´s stellt der PC so einige teure sog High End CD player in den schatten. Letzendlich isses abhängig davon was die DAC´s hergeben und nicht wie gut ein laufwerk ist, Digital bleibt Digital. Oder willst aus ner 0 und 1 ne 2 und 3 machen ? *lach* Was denkste warum man bei Optischen verbindungen keine klangbeinflussung hast, weils eben Digital is, bis es zu den DAC´s geht. ( DAC = Digital to Analog Converter ) 

PS : Und ich hier wirklich verdammt gute Player als vergleich, einige Technics Mash player aus den 90er jahren, und nen Pioneer der lange zeit als einer der besten wechlser galt.Die kommen aber trotzdem nich an den klang ran. Ich nutze bei mir am PC echte Hi Fidely Amps, wie z.b Grundig SVT 200 von 1971 ! Oder nen Kroha S160 Monoblock von 1973  
Der klang von den teilen an der X-FI stellt so ziemlich alles in den schatten. ( vorrausgesezt die X-FI hat die Bur Brown wandler und nicht diese billig mist den die meisten neuen X-FI´s haben ) 

Heutzutage alles was sich HiFi nennt ist alles humbug und taugt nix, selbst Amps die über 500€ kosten sind absolut kein HIFI und absolut nicht vergleichbar mit nem Amp aus den 70er, 80er, und ganzen frühen 90er jahre wo alles noch in HAndarbeit gemacht wurde und man Qualität hat und kein billig plaste gelump. Die einzigste Firma die noch an tradition festhält in der oberen preisklasse ist Yamaha, und dann halt die ganzen Edelschmieden wie z.b Accuphase Martin Logan, David Eden, Thorens usw. Aber das ist für nen normal arbeite kaum bezahlbar. 

Ich weis is bisi am thema vorbei, aber wer denkt so nen logitech mist oder Teufel krempel wär nahe am optimum und würde gut klingen hat eben noch nie ne HiFi anlage gehört die sich ihren namen verdient hat. ( nur ma als bsp einer Meiner Amps wiegt doppelt soviel wie das ganze Logitech set, wenn nich 3 mal soviel, das ist Qualität ! )


----------



## Player007 (18. April 2009)

Ich habe das Z-5500 Digital seit 4 Jahren und bin immer noch voll und ganz zufrieden damit, fetter Bass und glasklare Höhen. 
Ich finde es gut, das das Ding immer noch relativ konstant beim Preis ist.
Habe damals für 270€ gekauft. 

Gruß


----------



## TKing (18. April 2009)

Die Logitech Z-5500 sind eh die geilsten PC Boxen...so geile Qualli in verbindung mit ner Creative Soundkarte und dazu noch masive Power! Einfach herlich


----------



## semimasta (18. April 2009)

@dfence

Danke das dal mal jemand klarstellt das theortische Werte nichts über die Qualität von Lautsprechern aussagen, genauso wie ein THX Siegel....

Es stimmt schon das der Sub RUMMS macht aber das ist bei weitem nicht alles was es an klanglichem gibt.... wenn man mal gute Lautsprecher gehört hatt bzw. gute Varianten von denen (Klipsch, JBL, Beyerdynamic, Boston Accoustics, Bose, Magnatm, Canton, Infinity) weiß man das es viele verschieden Bassarten gibt und nicht nur ein RUMMS aber für die meißten reicht das ja wohl...

Hatte damals ein Boston Accoustics 2.1 Set und jetzt welche von Klipsch... habe viele Logitech gehört (in Shops, meiner alten Firma und bei Bekannten) aber gefallen haben mir die nicht so. entweder zu dumpf oder viel zu lasche höhen die vielleicht hoch und klar klingen, aber deren jegliche Substanz fehlt, dafür braucht man doch größere Mittelton-Treiber und nicht 5 Mikroboxen und nen Sub... kann ja nicht ausgegelichen klingen

Aber ist ja Geschmackssache ...
und der Preis ist bei den Logitech ist schon etwas überhöht aber wie gesagt man muss nach alternativen etwas suchen, ich habe meine damals bei Boston Accoustics und bei Klipsch gefunden und bin glücklch...

Cya


----------



## Gast20150401 (18. April 2009)

semimasta schrieb:


> @dfence
> 
> Danke das dal mal jemand klarstellt das theortische Werte nichts über die Qualität von Lautsprechern aussagen, genauso wie ein THX Siegel....
> 
> ...



*1.*Theoretische Werte geben zumindest an welchen Frequenzgang man erwarten kann und welche Leistung sie vertragen.
*2.*Wenn Boxen zu dumpf oder hoch und Klar klingen,liegt das an der abstimmung der einzelnen Treiber/Speaker und deren klanglichen Eigenschaften.
*3.*Verschiedene Bassarten gibt es nicht. Nur saubere oder unsaubere,auf die Impulstreue und Ausschwingverhalten der Membran bezogen.Wobei hier auch die Gehäusekonstruktion ausschlaggebend ist.


----------



## Hayab (18. April 2009)

Ich verwende die Asus DX PCI-E.
Die Soundkarte kann direkt ueber Toslink, oder Coax SPDIF an einen DD/DTS Reciver angeschlossen werden und ubertraegt Mehrkanalsound beim Spielen direkt an den Reciver, dank den DD Live encoder, der den 3D Sound direkt an Kanele des Reciver ansteuert. Bei verwenden eines Optischen Kabels werden die Brumgeraeusche beseitigt. Masse Rueckkopplung ist nicht vorhanden.
Klangqualitaet ist hervorragend, leider ist der EAX support nicht so gut wie bei X-Fi soundkarten und die Treiber haben noch so manche Maken. Bei Arma in EAX modus sind mache explsionen nicht hoerbar. Bei anderen Spiele funktioniert alles gut.

Ich habe mich fuer diese Karte entschieden wegen dem DolbyLive Encoder, der bei X-Fi chips nur bei Teuren karten integriert ist, ausserdem Asus soundkarten besser fuer Vista geeignet.


----------



## Gast12348 (18. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> *1.*Theoretische Werte geben zumindest an welchen Frequenzgang man erwarten kann und welche Leistung sie vertragen.
> *2.*Wenn Boxen zu dumpf oder hoch und Klar klingen,liegt das an der abstimmung der einzelnen Treiber/Speaker und deren klanglichen Eigenschaften.
> *3.*Verschiedene Bassarten gibt es nicht. Nur saubere oder unsaubere,auf die Impulstreue und Ausschwingverhalten der Membran bezogen.Wobei hier auch die Gehäusekonstruktion ausschlaggebend ist.



Sorry aber scheinbar kennst du dich nicht wirklich gut aus.

Punkt 1 sagt absolut garnix aus, die leistungsangeben beim Logitech z.b sind NICHT nach  DIN 45324 angegeben und damit absolut unbrauchbar, 
Am besten noch PMBO leistung .... Und wenn kein Frequenzdiagram vorhanden ist sowieso absolut unnütz, denn wenn ein Speaker nicht linear spielt, isses einfach schrott, und Linear spielen kann KEIN wirklich KEIN Brüllwürfel System mit nem Subwoofer.  Hast du dir mal den klirrfaktor angeschaut ..... 10% bei 100HZ das ist sowas von grottenschlecht. 
5% bei 100hz sind noch wahrnembar, 10% sind deutlich wahrnembar. 
Die Surroundspeaker bei 1khz 10% klirrfaktor...... mehr muss ma net sagen, bei 1khz hört du sogar bei 0.5% noch raus das die boxen klirren und nicht sauber spielen. Aber auch kein wunder wenn EIN Chassis für nen freq spektrum von 100hz bis 20khz spielen muss klingt das einfach scheise. Hier haben sogar Hornlautsprecher mit breitband treiber haben hier ihre probleme, physikalisch bedingt einfach. 
Die angaben habe ich von Logitech übernommen stehen bei den Technischen daten der speaker dabei. 

Punkt 2 na ok da hast wenigst halbwegs recht. Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache das die Logitech ding net sauber spielt siehe Post von Semimasta 

Punkt 3 ganz klar es gibt nur ein bass, Naja Impulsbässe, Sinusbässe, das wären schonmal 2 verschiedene arten von Bass, der unterschied liegt hier in der Wellenform des schalles, hier gibts z.b Sinus, Sägezahn ( was impulsbässen entspricht ) und noch einige arten frei programierbar nach belieben wenn man ein Polyphonen Synthiziser hat ( wie gesagt ich mache Musik )  

Punkt 4 warum hast dich den nicht mehr zu deiner ach so tollen angabe geäusert das Subwoofer ab 20hz erst dolle sind ..... ? 
Oder die Tatsache das die Hz keine Leistung ist die nen Lautsprecher verträgt.
Die Tatsache das 30hz bässe z.v sich nicht wirklich in nem kleinen raum ausbreiten können, wie ich schon sagte für Bässe von 30HZ und weniger brauchste Räume mit mindestens 50qm² und mehr. 


Verrat mir mal wie so nen billig logitech  gescheite hohe töne wiedergaben kann wenn da EIN breitband speaker drinn sizt, membranhochtöner sind der letze müll. Kalottenhochtöner, Emit Hochtöner, Plasmahochtöner damit bekommt richtig guten klang. Nen logitech oder Teufel ding klingt einfach unsauber. Ich hab beide Systeme mir schon geliehen und in meinen räumlichkeiten getestet. Also logitech Z5500 und Teufel Concept. 


ICh hab zwar auch ein 5.1 system Quasi, aber definitiv nicht aus Brüllwürfel System sondern richtg gescheiten speakern und 4 Amps...


----------



## heisenberger (19. April 2009)

habe an dieser soundkarte: Bgears
einen onkyo receiver für 100€ gebraucht und ein jbl komplett surroundsystem für 45€ gebraucht und ich denke, daß ich damit klanglich jedem pc-boxensystem preis-leistungstechnisch weit vorraus bin.
kann diese variante des sounds nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## SilentKilla (19. April 2009)

Für den *PC *ist das Z-5500 sicherlich sein Geld wert und über andere Einsatzbereiche als den PC sollte hier eh nicht diskutiert werden. Fakt ist, dass derartige Systeme, auch nicht mein Teufel Motiv 2, an das Niveau von richtigen Standlautsprechern herankommen. Dafür bemühen sich aber vor allem Teufel, und jaaaa auch BOSE, das Beste aus der gegebenen Größe zu machen. Klar muss man da an einigen Stellen Abstriche machen. Dies nehm ich aber gerne in Kauf, denn so stehen keine riesen Lautsprecher auf/unter meinem Schreibtisch. Und da ich das "beste" 2.1 System für den *PC *haben wollte, waren mir auch die 300 gezahlten und niemals bereuten Euro für das Motiv 2 mehr als wert. Den Unterschied zum Z-5500 höre ich zumindest sehr deutlich.

Außerdem: Wenn jemand meint, er sei mit seinem Musikspender zufrieden, dann ist das auch so...bis derjenige was besseres gehört hat.


----------



## Gast20150401 (19. April 2009)

dfence schrieb:


> Sorry aber scheinbar kennst du dich nicht wirklich gut aus.
> 
> Punkt 1 sagt absolut garnix aus, die leistungsangeben beim Logitech z.b sind NICHT nach  DIN 45324 angegeben und damit absolut unbrauchbar,
> Am besten noch PMBO leistung .... Und wenn kein Frequenzdiagram vorhanden ist sowieso absolut unnütz, denn wenn ein Speaker nicht linear spielt, isses einfach schrott, und Linear spielen kann KEIN wirklich KEIN Brüllwürfel System mit nem Subwoofer.  Hast du dir mal den klirrfaktor angeschaut ..... 10% bei 100HZ das ist sowas von grottenschlecht.
> ...



*1.*bei Frequenzgangangaben ist es im allgemeinen so das die schon einigermaßen linear sind,jedenfalls nicht mit mehr als 5 Db abweichung.Außerdem stimmt die Aussage nicht das ein Speaker unbedingt besser ist weil er linear wiedergibt.Eine leichte Hochtonanhebung kann durchaus für bessere Durchzeichnung und Wiedergabe stehen,und....wiederum ist es auch geschmakssache des Hörers.Sicher unterscheidet man bei Din angaben und PMPO angaben.PMPO wird bei 1Khz gemessem und Din bei 20hz-20000 hz.Hierbei gehts aber nur um die Belastbarkeit /Sinus/Musik und Impulsbelastbarkeit.
*2*.Sollte meine aussage zu den Punkten einfach und Kurz gehalten werden,im sinne des Threads.
*3.*Klirrfaktor.Meisten verursacht durch den Verstärker im Subwoofer(Klirrfaktorangaben beziehen sich im Regelfall auf den Verstärker)),Hochtonhörner besitzen im vergleich zu Kalotten einen durchaus höheren Klirrfaktor.Allerdings wird das in Regelfall durch die Weichen konstruktion Kompensiert(z.b.Klipschhorn)Bei Kalotten kann man das im Regelfall vernachlässigen,weil nur Billige(unter 5€) einen so hohen Klirrfaktor aufweisen das du ihn überhaupt hören kannst.Basschassis selbst haben nur extrem geringen Klirrfaktor,eigentlich schon eher keinen.Hören kannst du ihn nicht.
*4.*Subwoofer die einen Frequenzgang bis 20Hz -25 Hz aufweisen geben alle Fascetten des Tiefbassbereiches im Regelfall Natürlicher und Realistischer wieder.Beispiel: Ein Bassgitarrist spielt den Tiefsten Ton(E) auf eine CD ein,der Subwoofer soll ihn ORIGINALGETREU wiedergeben,wie denn bitte wenn er nicht den besagten Frequenzbereich wiedergeben kann??
PS: Musikerbässe haben meist so ihre Probleme mit 20-25 Hz,wegen der hohen Resonanzfrequenz,Qts werten und der harten Aufhängung..
*5*.Breitbänder.Diese Lautsprecher verfügen über ein gutes Rundstrahlverhalten und über eine fast perfekte Punktschallquelle.Allerdings müssen sie recht früh zum Tiefbassbereich abgekoppelt werden da sie sonst Dopplerverzerrungen aufweisen.(MusikBild/Räumlichkeit verschwimmt) Aüßerdem werden sie gerne genommen da gute Resultate erzielt werden(P/L Verhältniss) und kleine Boxen konstruiert werden können.Sicher Hochtöner sind im Hochtonbereich besser,aber auch teurer.zumal eine aufwändige Weiche noch dazu kommt.
*6*.Hornlautsprecher sind auf Leistung (max.Db)ausgelegt und nicht auf perfekte High-End wiedergabe.Hier wird lediglich ein Kompromiss gefunden zwischen Klang und Schalldruck/Lautstärke.Zumal die meisten ein sehr schlechtes Rundstrahlverhalten aufweisen. 
7.Zu deinem Synthesizer.Miss mal die Aufnahmen nach die so rauskommen an der Box.....
8.Tipp für gute Boxen..:http://www.visaton.de/de/literatur/software/downloads/index.html


----------



## Gast20150401 (19. April 2009)

Sorry,Doppelpost


----------



## ph1r (19. April 2009)

Ich hatte selbst bis vor kurzer Zeit das Logitech Z-5500 Digital Surroundboxenset und war auch total begeistert 

Bis ich halt was Besseres gehört habe. Solange man nix Besseres gehört hat, weiß man (bzw. das Gehör) nicht, dass es etwas Besseres gibt!
Ebenso (ich kann nur von meiner Erfahrung sprechen) hat es bei mir immer ein Zeitchen gedauert, bis sich mein Gehör an die neue Detailtreue gewöhnt hat.

So war ich mit dem Logitech total zufrieden, und so bin ich es jetzt auch mit einem HiFi Set für 1000€ (wenn man das schon HiFi nennen darf  ).

Aber glaubt mir, wenn ihr selbst fast keinen Unterschied hört, wieso dann so viel Geld investieren obwohl am Ende dieselben Töne im Gehirn schwirren? 

In diesem Sinne

lG


----------



## SimsP (19. April 2009)

o mann hier kommt echt alles zusammen. Die einen sind Profimusiker und schwören auf ihr high-end zeug und die anderen pc laien. zum einen muss ich sagen, haben die profis natürlich recht bezüglich der klangqualität sogenannter brüllwürfel-systeme, aber hier gehts doch vorrangig nicht um audiophilen genuss, sondern eher um mal schnell n bisschen krach machen mit metal, rock etc. und wenn man das jetzt mal vergleicht mit handys - und ja es gibt solche leute, die auf handys musik höhren wirklich - dann ist das ja schon eher der 7te himmel.

zu leistung und frequenzgang äußere ich mich nur sehr zurückhaltend. nur so viel sei gesagt: man soll die herstellerangaben hier nicht ganz so ernst nehmen. n freund von mir hat sich kürzlich erst son 50€ billig-teil gekauft und da stand auch 20-20000Hz drauf und das bei nem sub, der geschätzt irgendwo von 5-10cm geht. und leistung is auch immer n sehr dehnbarer begriff, gerade bei lautsprechern. da kann bei nem 5-boxenset aus 80Watt IEC gern schnell mal 920 Watt RMS, oder so ca. 1500-2000Watt PMPO gemacht werden wie aussagekräftig die leistungsangabe also tatsächlich ist überlass ich jedem selbst zu bewerten. ich halt jedenfalls nicht viel davon. Würde mans nämlich genau nehmen, hätte das Z5500 wahrscheinlich etwa 30 Watt (nach IEC Longterm) und der Sub vllt. 100-120 Sinus? Aber 500 Watt RMS oder 1000 Watt PMPO hört sich da natürlich deutlich besser an. Den Fehler den hier übrigens auch einige Musiker begehen ist folgeneder: Wenn ich ein Boxenset mit fünf Boxen a 100 Watt hab und nem Subwoofer mit 200Watt, dann hab ich ein Set mit 700Watt, richtig? Nein! Ich hab ein set mit fünf Boxen a 100Watt und eine Sub mit 200. Den fehler die leistung aufzuaddieren machen erstaunlich viele leute, obwohl das eigentlich falsch ist. Eine box hat 100Watt und wenn ich mir in jede ecke eine stell, dann hab ich in jeder ecke 100Watt. Das Aufaddieren ist eigentlich nur ein trick der Hersteller, um ihre Systeme in besserem Licht erscheinen zu lassen und viele fallen drauf rein.


----------



## Gast20150401 (19. April 2009)

ph1r schrieb:


> Ich hatte selbst bis vor kurzer Zeit das Logitech Z-5500 Digital Surroundboxenset und war auch total begeistert
> 
> Bis ich halt was Besseres gehört habe. Solange man nix Besseres gehört hat, weiß man (bzw. das Gehör) nicht, dass es etwas Besseres gibt!
> Ebenso (ich kann nur von meiner Erfahrung sprechen) hat es bei mir immer ein Zeitchen gedauert, bis sich mein Gehör an die neue Detailtreue gewöhnt hat.
> ...



Sehr gute Einstellung.Zustimm.


----------



## SimsP (19. April 2009)

frankreddien schrieb:


> Sehr gute Einstellung.Zustimm.


genau deswegen mein ich auch immer man soll sich das, was man kauft vorher anguggen bzw anhören, denn wenn man keinen nennenswerten unterschied wahrnimmt braucht mans ja auch net. da stimm ich dir vollkommen zu. deswegen ham hersteller wie teufel zB auch nen 8Wochen probehörservice.

Übrigens find ich das n bisschen traurig, dass hier alle Teufel Systeme über den gleichen Kamm geschert werden, denn es gibt auch wirklich gute aus der System und der Theater Reihe die stellen vllt nicht das optimum an leistung, aber doch ziemlich im P/L dar. Ich geh aber mal davon aus, dass die Leute, die hier schlecht über Teufel reden jetzt die kleinen Systeme aus der Concept Reihe meinen.

Letztlich muss natürlich jeder selbst wissen, was für ihn das optimum ist und ich denke mal es ist nicht gelogen, dass es auch immer ein kompromiss aus leistung und geldbeutel sein wird, denn mal ehrlich: So viel Geld das absolute Maximum zu erreichen wird wohl keiner ausgeben können/wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2009)

Einige Leute würden in dem Dreieck auch Leistung/Qualität/Preis gern das erstere zu Lasten des zweiten maximieren, um beim dritten in akzeptablem Rahmen zu bleiben. Gibt der Markt aber leider nicht her


----------



## The_Rock (19. April 2009)

SimsP schrieb:


> genau deswegen mein ich auch immer man soll sich das, was man kauft vorher anguggen bzw anhören, denn wenn man keinen nennenswerten unterschied wahrnimmt braucht mans ja auch net.



Das ist auf jeden Fall das wichtigste 

Das Ohr (und natürlich auch der Geldbeutel) entscheidet.  Es kommt auch nicht selten vor, dass einem billigere Boxen besser gefallen, als teurere Exemplare. Auch wenn die teurere Box theoretisch detallierter/besser spielt. Das nützt einem dann auch nicht viel, wenn einem der Klang dieser "besseren" Box grundsätzlich nicht gefällt.


----------



## semimasta (19. April 2009)

Bez. meinem 1.Post:

Ich meinte mit Bassarten schon die saubere Wiedergabe tiefer Frequenzen ohne Vibrationen des Chassis was je nach Box wieder auf die Resonanzfrequenz ankommt und bei vielen Boxen hört man nur ein hallendes brummen wo sonst differenzierte und klare Vibrationen sind....

Und wie gesagt ist lineare Klangwiedergabe eigentlich für Monitoring gedacht, sonst ist es halt Geschmackssache ob man die Hochtonlastigkeit/Schalldruck (das forsche) von Hörnern mag oder das Zurückhaltende Umsichtige was die meißten HighEnd Systeme haben.

Weiters kann man sich ja nur nach dem richten was man kennt und wenn jemand glücklich damit ist doch gut so...

Habe am PC das Gmx2.1 System von Klipsch und der Sub hat sicher nicht die Leistung eines Z5500, aber mit der richtigen Einstellung klingen sie schon sehr sauber (die Hörner haben es mir angetan) auch wenn sie vom Facettenreichtum nicht unbedingt an ein Bose System rankommen, für €150,- kann ich mir nichts besseres Wünschen....

Bei Logitech muss ich zugeben das ich etwas voreingenommen bin da sie schon lange Lautsprecher produzieren, die damals vom P/L-Verhältnis m.Meinung nach nicht das Wahre sind aber die wollen ja auch nur Geld verdienen wie jede andere Firma auch....

Cya!


----------

